# Google Now Very Slow



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Has Google Now/search been slow and unresponsive for anyone else?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

It has seemed slower recently yes.

Sent from my Nexus 7 running CM10 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Probably has to do with more devices running CM10 and the Google Now hack that allows people on other AOSP built ROMs to use Google Now. More people using it means less bandwidth for everyone.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> Probably has to do with more devices running CM10 and the Google Now hack that allows people on other AOSP built ROMs to use Google Now. More people using it means less bandwidth for everyone.


Highly doubt thats the case.
Network issues maybe?

I haven't noticed any slowdown. I use Now 10+ times a day. Just asked it a baseball score. Had a response in less than 2 seconds.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

I think it's a network issue. It's still showing the score of my baseball team from the 5th inning and the game has been over for almost 2 hours now. Refreshed with no change.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

akellar said:


> I think it's a network issue. It's still showing the score of my baseball team from the 5th inning and the game has been over for almost 2 hours now. Refreshed with no change.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


If you mean slow as in behind, mine has always been like that.

EDIT: But now that I went to check the Yankee game and it's behind more than usual. The notification isn't usually on time, but the scorecard in Google Now is usually pretty close. It says it's still bottom of the 4th. And searching Google from my desktop gives me the same thing.


----------



## jjshleprock (Sep 12, 2011)

Note the status bar time... I'm on the east coast. Game has been over for about 3 hours. No where near the final score.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

jjshleprock said:


> Note the status bar time... I'm on the east coast. Game has been over for about 3 hours. No where near the final score.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The same thing will happen if you Google for a team right now too. Something wrong on Google's end.


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

jjshleprock said:


> Note the status bar time... I'm on the east coast. Game has been over for about 3 hours. No where near the final score.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You suck, being so close to OC and all. I went right by Salisbury today leaving the beach









On topic, yes I have noticed this too. Even after a refresh it still tells me a score that's innings behind the real score. Usually it has been like an inning behind, but lately it isn't even close.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jjshleprock (Sep 12, 2011)

Just checked again and now its right. Sports seem to be the sketcheiest.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

